# Battery Jar



## deenodean (Oct 3, 2013)

Well these pics were sent to me by another Nova Scotia collector. He is newer on the bloc but likes jars. Here is one he has, I dont see it in the RB, maybe it is in a Canadian Jar book which I dont have. It is embossed The Bell Telephone Co. of Canada. He is wondering value, rarity, possible manufactures , pictures of telephones with battery jars, any info at all. According to the info he provided it is called a Battery Jar. A crows foot type battery was placed inside and used with a telephone, thus no closure. I dont know the size but looks big enough to hold a good size battery. It has a ground lip. Seam goes thru the top. He dates it to 1890' ish.  Looks like a spout on to top, perhaps used to drain spilled battery acid. He said that Lamont Glass Co. of Trenton Nova Scotia made battery jars. That would be reasonable since Alexandre Graham Bell, the inventor of the telephone had a home in Baddeck N.S. He also flew his Sliver Dart airplane on the Baddeck Bay, one of the 1st flights in North America. 
 Thanks for looking.


----------



## coreya (Oct 3, 2013)

This would not be in the red book as it's not a fruit jar / canning jar. It is a neat jar as far as battery jars go.


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 3, 2013)

Very interesting,  I have been to Thomas Edison' laboratory in Venice FL, and there is several battery jars there.  I have one up in NY.  but there isn't much written about them. RED Matthews


----------



## botlguy (Oct 3, 2013)

The insulator collecting community has long been interested in these jars. Actually, the stoneware tops are even more desirable. I do not believe the jars were used with individual phones but in areas such as Railroad signals. That is why one often finds those little Battery Oil bottles in that location. The jars were, I'm sure, found in other locations also. 

 I believe that particular jar would be of very strong interest to collectors of such things.


----------



## deenodean (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for your comments guys. They were sent to the owner.
 Here is one that Greg Spurgeon has up for auction.

 http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/detail.asp?id=5854&pic=2#img


----------

